

Are we getting smarter? (Transcript of Interview with James Flynn) - tokenadult
http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/allinthemind/are-we-getting-smarter/4109676#transcript

======
alid
This is cool! It reminds me of the TED talk 'Will our kids be a different
species?'. We are totes getting smarter - kids have a grasp of concepts such
as metacognitive thinking at a much younger age, and their frame of reference
is so much broader. I've written a rant about the future of education based on
this new paradigm on my personal blog if you're keen (thecreativefiles.com)

~~~
biscarch
I enjoyed the post about the future of education. Similar thoughts have
crossed my mind (to the point where I have a small side-project going on).

~~~
alid
Thanks man! Keep us posted on the side-project, awesome space to be in. If
you're on Twitter, I'm @alidrennan.

------
givan
I think that we have more and more access to information and this makes our
brains work better, helps connect more dots and make better decisions.

